# Slf4j - Logging - Client-Server Architektur



## dzoni (21. Mrz 2020)

Guten Tag zusammen,

dies ist mein erster Post.

Der Grund ist, dass ich gerade eine Client-Server-Anwendung programmiere.

Bin gerade ganz am Anfang und versuche erstmal die Klassen aufzubauen.

Folgende Dependencies nutze ich zur Umsetzung
- org.slf4j-api 1.7.30
- org.osgi.core 6.0.0

OSGi werde ich erst später verwenden.

Bislang nutze ich zur Protokollierung des Verbindungsaufbaus und der Daten-Übermittlung Log-Nachrichten mit slf4j.

Damit ich nun den Verlauf während der Client-Server Kommunikation zur Fehlerfindung nachvollziehen kann,
will ich sämtliche aufgezeichnete Log-Nachtichten auf der Konsole in meinem IntelliJ ausgeben lassen.

*Was benötige das meine Log-Nachrichten vom slf4j auf der Konsole ausgegeben werden?*

Vielen Dank schon mal für hilfreiche Antworten.

Beste GRüße
dzoni


----------



## mrBrown (21. Mrz 2020)

Mindestens eine slf4j-Implementation, aktuell solltest du auch eine entsprechende Fehlermeldung bekommen. Mit den meisten dürften dann direkt passend auf der Konsole geloggt werden.


----------



## dzoni (22. Mrz 2020)

@mrBrown: vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


Mittlerweile hat dies auch geklappt.

Ich will in meinem Fall ein Client-Projekt haben, welches andauernd irgendwelche Log-Nachrichten sendet.

Und ein Server-Projekt welches von diesem Client und später von bis zu n weiteren Clients die Log-Nachrichten sammelt.

Dieses ganze Szenario möchte in Karaf Umgebungen zum laufen lassen bringen,

natürlich unter der Verwendung von osgi.

Innerhalb eines Projekte läuft die Client-Server-Kommunikation bereits.

Wie gehe ich nun genau vor, wenn ich dies in der Struktur mit den unterschiedlichen Karafs mit entsprechenden Decantern umsetzt?

Ich freue mich  bereits jetzt schon auf hilfreiche Ratschläge und Ansätze,
wie ich in meinem Anwendungsfall zielsicher vorgehen kann.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus


----------



## dzoni (24. Mrz 2020)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Mindestens eine slf4j-Implementation, aktuell solltest du auch eine entsprechende Fehlermeldung bekommen. Mit den meisten dürften dann direkt passend auf der Konsole geloggt werden.



Diese Dependency war dafür notwendig:
<dependency>
    <groupId>org.slf4j</groupId>
    <artifactId>slf4j-jdk14</artifactId>
    <version>1.5.6</version>
</dependency>


----------

